# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Υβρίδια ιθαγενών >  Αναπαραγωγή καρδερίνας καναρινιού.

## makis97

Αυτή την χρονιά θα ήθελα να δοκιμάσω να ζευγαρώσω μια αρσενική καρδερίνα με μια κανάρα. Έτσι και εγώ πήρα την
καρδερίνα του θείου μου (εκτροφής πάντα)  :Happy0159: . Μετά από την προειδοποίηση ότι δεν έχει κάνει ούτε ένα απόγονο !!!!
Είναι 4 χρονών και φοβάται πάρα πολύ τους ανθρώπους .Κατ'αρχάς μπορώ να τα βάλω σε μια απλή ζευγαρώστρα (διπλή).
Τι διατροφή πρέπει να ακολουθήσω?? φρούτα ,λαχανικά τίποτα που πρέπει να προσέξω ??? :Evilgrin0010: 
κάποιο χρώμα καναρινιού που η καρδερίνα δεν θα φοβάται ???? ( Foto καρδερίνας στο άλμπουμ μου)
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## mitsman

Μακη σου ευχομαι καλη επιτυχια!!! το δυσκολο καταρχην ειναι να φερεις σε φαση αναπαραγωγης την καρδερινα!!!! αυτο προυποθετει πολλα και πρωτα απο ολα την καλη υγεια!!!!
οποτε για αρχη πρεπει να διαβασσεις ξανα και ξανα και ξανα αυτο 
*Απόψεις ,γνώμες,εμπειρίες από όσους αγαπούν τις καρδερίνες*


*Η καρδερίνα και η διατροφή της στη φύση - goldfinch diet in nature*


*Αυγοτροφή για καρδερίνες εκτροφής και άλλα ιθαγενή*


*Μιγματα σπόρων για ΚΑΡΔΕΡΙΝΕΣ και ιθαγενη*



Οταν τα εχεις ξεσκονισει αυτα συνεχιζουμε...

Μια απο τις δυσκολιες που αντιμετωπιζουμε  στην διασταυρωση καρδερινας καναρινιου ειναι οτι πρεπει να τα ενωσουμε οταν ειναι και τα δυο ετοιμα για αναπαραγωγη.
Η καρδερινα συνηθως αργει και η καναρα θελει πιο γρηγορα... ετσι δεν το πετυχαινουμε!
Οποτε..... τι κανουμε????
Ενισχυουμε την διατροφη οσο γινεται και πρεπει στα πλαισια της προετοιμασιας της καρδερινας και κραταμε οσο πιο φτωχη γινεται της καναρας!!!
Αν μπορουμε να κρατησουμε την καναρα σε  σκοτεινο σχετικα μερος θα βιηθησει και αυτο.


Ας πουμε τωρα οτι η καρδερινα και η καναρα ειναι απολυτα ετοιμα και τα δυο...
αφου τα εχουμε σε κλουβι με χωρισμα για κανενα μηνα σιγουρα! αφαιρουμε το χωρισμα και παρατηρουμε συμπεριφορες... αν δουμε τσακωμους ξαναχωριζουμε! μετα απο 2-3 μερες δοκιμαζουμε ξανα!
Καλο ειναι η καναρα να μην εχει ζευγαρωσει με καναρι, να ειναι πρωταρα δηλαδη, οχι οτι ισχυει απολυτα.. επισης λενε οτι καλο ειναι να ειναι σκουροχρωμη, που ουτε αυτο ειναι απολυτο! 
περυσι ζευγαρωσα μωζαικ κοκκινη (ασπρη) την τριτη της γεννα (2 πρωτες με καναρι) με καρδερινα και μου εβγαλε 4 μικρακια!

Οταν γεννηθει το αυγο καλο ειναι να το αφαιρεσουμε και να τοποθετησουμε πλαστικο, αυτη η διαδικασια μεχρι να ολοκληρωθει η γεννα, οταν αυτο γινει τοτε βαζουμε τα κανονικα αυγα και βαζουμε ξανα το χωρισμα γιατι η καρδερινα πολλες φορες τα σπαει....

Αν τελικα τα καταφερουμε θα εχουμε βγαλει καρδερινοκαναρα... τα αρσενικα ειναι περιζητητα... πρεπει ομως να εχουμε υπολογισει τι θα κανουμε τα θηλυκα που ουτε κελαηδανε ουτε και ζευγαρωνουν!!!!

Οποτε πριν το κανουμε πρεπει να το σκεφτουμε καλαααα!!!!

Και στο κατω κατω αφου θα κανουμε την διαδικασια της ετοιμασιας της αρσενικης καρδερινας γιατι να μην εχουμε και μια θηλυκια καρδερινα και να προσπαθησουμε για κατι τοσο ομορφο και τοσο δυσκολο?????????

----------


## mitsman

Ενα καλο κολπακι για να κατσει η καναρα στην καρδερινα ειναι να υπαρχει στον χωρο ενα καναρινι αρσενικο που να το λεει ωστε να στηνεται η καναρα και να βρισκει ευκαιρια η καρδερινα !

----------


## makis97

Τι εννοείς με το ''στα πλαισια της προετοιμασιας της καρδερινας και κραταμε οσο πιο φτωχη γινεται της καναρας!!!''Δεν το πολύ κατάλαβα
ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις

----------


## mitsman

3 πραγματα ειναι που φερνουν σε φαση αναπαραγωγης τα  πουλια... η θερμοκρασια η διαρκεια του ημερησιου φωτος και η διατροφη... τα δυο πρωτα τα εχουμε... το τριτο το ρυθμιζουμε αποκλειστικα και μονο εμεις....
Η περιοδος αναπαραγωγης στην φυση ειναι την ανοιξη... την ανοιξη ανθιζουν ολα τα φυτα και εχει πολυ μεγαλη ποικιλια σπορων να φανε....
ετσι λοιπον αυτο που πρεπει να κανουμε ειναι να δωσουμε πολυ πλουσια διατροφη στην καρδερινα για να ερθει γρηγορα σε φαση αναπαραγωγης και πιο φτωχη σε ποικιλια σπορων, πρωτεινων και λοιπα στην καναρα... ετσι λιγο πιο γρηγορα θα θελει να ζευγαρωσει η καρδερινα, λιγο πιο αργα απο οτι συνηθως η καναρα... θα συμπεσουν και θα εχουμε το επιθυμητο αποτελεσμα... ελπιζω να με καταλαβες!

----------


## vikitaspaw

κ γιατι ειναι δυσκολο να ζευγαρωσουν 2 καρδερινες??

----------


## mitsman

Γιατι *ειναι πουλια προορισμενα να ζουν στην φυση* και να αναπαραγονται εκει...
σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν μπορουμε να τους προσφερουμε αυτα που τους προσφερονται στην φυση!

----------


## vikitaspaw

αν ομως εχουν γεννηθει κ μεγαλωσει σε αιχμαλωσια δεν διευκολυνει λιγο τα πράγματα??
Κριμα όμως τα καημένα..τα πετ σοπ ειναι γεμάτα άγριες καρδερίνες..

----------


## mitsman

Το στρες και κατα συνεπεια τα κοκκιδια ειναι ο μεγαλυτερος εχθρος της καρδερινας... οταν ειναι γεννημενα στο κλουβι παροτι και παλι διατηρουν τα αγρια ενστικτα τους... τα μειωνουν εξαιρετικα πολυ (στρες και κοκκιδια)!

Οποτε ολα ειναι πιο ευκολα!!! Δεν ξερω αλλα απο αυτα που ακουω πιασμενη καρδερινα δεν ζευγαρωνει σχεδον ποτε στο κλουβι... μιλαω για αρσενικιες.... οι θηλυκες ουτε να το συζηταμε!!!

----------


## jk21

τα περι διατροφης και γενικα για την προετοιμασια της αναπαραγωγης μουλων (καρδερινοκαναρο ) τα ανεπτυξε ο ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ 

για το ερωτημα περι αναπαραγωγης καρδερινων στην αιχμαλωσια αν και η θεση μου ειναι ταυτοσημη με του ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ ,θελω να πω δυο λογια : Η αναπαραγωγη με χρηση αγριων καρδερινων δεν ειναι ακατορθωτη .με αυτον τον τροπο δημιουργηθηκαν οι καρδερινες εκτροφης .ομως για τους λογους που εχει ηδη επισημανει ο Δημητρης ,πανω στην διαδικασια για να επιτευχθει κατι τετοιο ,το μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο αυτων των πουλιων ή των νεοσσων που γεννηθηκαν ,χασανε τη ζωη τους (γενικα ακομα και στα πουλια εκτροφης το περασμα απο την πρωτη πτεροροια ειναι δυσκολο )  .καποια λογω χαρακτηρα αντεξανε και αποτελεσανε τη βαση για τη συνεχεια .δεν υπαρχει λογος να συνεχιζουμε να δοκιμαζουμε και σε νεα τις αντοχες τους .... υπαρχει ομως λογος να στηριξουμε με καθε τροπο την εκτροφη αυτων που εχουν ηδη γεννηθει στην αιχμαλωσια και μεσα απο την πληροφορηση να αποτρεψουμε τους νεους εκτροφεις απο συνηθισμενα λαθη (καταχρηση φαρμακων ,εισαγωγη νεων πουλιων απο τη φυση ) αλλα και να παροτρυνουμε σε σωστες κινησεις που ηδη καποιοι παλιοι εκτροφεις κανουν με επιτυχια ( συλλογη τροφων απο τη φυση που ερχονται να δρασουν ειτε συμπληρωματικα στη διατροφη ,ειτε αντιστρεσογονα στη διαδικασια συλλογης τους απο τα πουλια στις κλουβες ) ,ωστε στο τελος το ονειρο της σταθεροποισης της εκτροφης στον τοπο μας να γινει πραγματικοτητα !

----------


## panaisompatsos

Παιδιά γειά σας και απο μένα.Όσον αφορά το ότι η κανάρα θα πρέπει να είναι πρωτάρα και εγώ το έχω ξανακούσει.Μιλώντας με κάποιο φίλο ομως που το έχει ξανακάνει, μου είπε οτι μέχρι συμπέσει η περίοδος που πυρώνει η καρδερίνα, βάζει την κανάρα του να κάνει πρώτα μια γέννα με καναρίνι και στη συνέχεια την βάζει με την καρδερίνα.Απόψεις είναι βέβαια που για να υπάρχουν σημαίνει οτι έχουν δοκιμαστει και οι δύο μεθόδοι με επιτυχία.

----------


## xXx

Δεν παίζει κανένα απολύτως ρόλο αν είναι πρωτάρα ή όχι η κανάρα. Όπως επίσης καλό είναι να μη γενικεύουμε πράγματα του στυλ βάλτε σκούρα κανάρα αλλιώς δεν βατεύει η καρδερίνα...αυτά όλα είναι μύθοι...υπάρχουνε καρδερίνες που βατεύουνε κάθε χρώμα και άλλες που πάνε με συγκεκριμένα χρώματα...δεν ξέρεις τι πουλί έχεις στα χέρια σου??...μπορείς να μάθεις όμως δοκιμάζοντας...δεν είναι κακό να πειραματιστεί κάποιος...εξάλλου πρέπει να γνωρίζουμε ότι κάθε πουλί έχει το χαρακτήρα του και...τις παραξενιές του!

----------


## mitsman

Καμμια φορα καναρινια και πρεπει να ταιριαξουν... οχι δυο διαφορετικα ειδη!

----------


## makis97

Βασικά εγώ είμαι ανάμεσα σε δύο ένα κίτρινο με καφέ (σαν φραπέ)χρώμα μάσκα και σε ένα άλλο που είναι καφέπράσινο με κίτρινο .Να έχουμε στον νου μας ότι η καρδερίνα είναι πρωτάρα (δεν κατάφερε ποτέ ο θείος μου να την ζευγαρώσει)και μάλλον θέλει μια κανάρα στα χρώματα της.Τη φρούτο αρέσει πιο πολύ στις καρδερίνες???

----------


## mitsman

Να σου πω και εσενα λοιπον τον πονο μου για να μεινει στην ιστορια... χα χα χα... αστειευομαι!!!
Περυσι και εμενα ενας θειος μου ειχε ενα ζευγαρι καρδερινες το οποιο το προετοιμαζα διατροφικα εγω.. στο δευτερο αυγο προς τριτο χασαμε την θηλυκια απο δυστοκια...
θελωντας να δω αν ειχα κανει καλη προετοιμασια εριξα την καρδερινα σε ενα κλουβι με μια παρδαλη, παρα πολυ σκουρα καναρα... η οποια ειχε προηγουμενως κανει 2 γεννες με καναρινι..
ετσι λοιπον κανει την τριτη γεννα με καρδερινα, κανει 4 αυγα ελεγχω, γονιμα, αφηνω την καρδερινα μεσα σπαει καποια αυγα τελος παντων εβγαλα ενα καρδερινοκαναρο.. αφου τα εσπασε την βαζω λοιπον σε μια μωζαικ... δηλαδη κατασπρη με κοκκιναδια... ξερεις τωρα.. κανει 4 αυγα η μωζαικ η οποια ειχε ηδη κανει και αυτη δυο γεννες και ηταν  και αυτα τα 4 βατεμενα!!!! και εβγαλα 4 υπεροχα πουλακια.,....

Συμπερασμα.... οπως μου ειχε πει και ενας καλος φιλος... οταν πυρωσει η καρδερινα η αρσενικια... παει και με  στρουθοκαμηλο!

----------


## panos70

Ενας φιλος μου εβγαλε μικρα απο καρδερινα με θηλυκια ασπροκοκκινου μωσαικου φυσικα τα καρδερινοκαναρα ειναι σκουρα,πιστευω οτι το χρωμα δεν παιζει ρολο αλλα ο καρδερινος και το πυρωμα που του κανουμε

----------


## makis97

''Συμπερασμα.... οπως μου ειχε πει και ενας καλος φιλος... οταν πυρωσει η καρδερινα η αρσενικια... παει και με στρουθοκαμηλο!'' :: 
Καλό καλό χαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## panos70

Μακη, οταν ερθει η εποχη για να πυρωσει το πουλι και δινωντας του, οσο περισσοτερο επαφη με τον ηλιο, θα πυρωσει, δεν γινεται αλλιως. Το θεμα ειναι να εχει γινει σωστη προεργασια, ωστε να πυρωσουν ταυτοχρονα με την καναρα. Ειδικα οσο μεγαλωνει η ημερα {περισσοτερες ωρες ηλιο} τοσο θα πυρωνει το πουλι. Οπως και διατροφη...... Δυο φορες την εβδομαδα μπροκολο (φουντιτσα),2 φορες την εβδομαδα αυγοτροφη για αγριοπουλια,οπως και η τροφη να ειναι για αγριοπουλια.Καθε 15 ημερες μια ποτιστρα πολυβιταμινη.Σταδιακο ανεβασμα φωτισμου στις 13 ωρες 10 ημερες πριν την επισημη εναρξη ζευγαρωματος.Παρατηρηση των πουλιων στην συμπεριφορα τους,θα δωσουν απαντησεις σε πολλα.Οταν θα κρεμασει φτερα και η ουρα θα κοιταει προς τα επανω ειναι ετοιμη.Η τελικη δοκιμη γινεται μετα βαζοντας διπλα στην καρδερινα ενα κλουβακι με τη θηλυκια καναρα,θα δειτε αντιδρασεις καλες....!!!!! Το ξεκινημα της προετοιμασιας ξεκιναει ενα διμηνο πριν... και καλη επιτυχια

----------


## panos70

Φυσικα ολα αυτα μου τα εχει πει φιλος που βγαζει καρδερινοκαναρα,γιατι εγω μονο καναρινια βγαζω

----------


## andreascrete

To ότι μια καρδερίνα έχει πυρώσει και είναι έτοιμηνα ζευγαρώσει δεν σημαίνει ότι θα βγάλεις και καρδερινοκάναρα.
Είχα παλιά καρδερίνα που ήταν τόσο έτοιμη που κόντευε να σπάσει το κλουβί για να βγεί έξω και να ζευγαρώσει αλλά παρόλα αυτά ότι έτοιμη κανάρα και αν του έβαζα στο κλουβί δεν την κυνηγούσε ερωτικά αλλά ήθελε να την σκοτώσει και να την πετάξει έξω απο το κλουβί-χώρο του!!!! - απόρριψη της κανάρας 1000 στα της 100%.
έχει να κάνει με το χαρακτήρα του πουλιού για να βγάλεις καρδερινοκάναρα, μια άλλη καρδερίνα παλιότερα ζευγάρωσε
με έντονη κόκκινη, με λευκή μωσαϊκ, με κίτρινη και με γκλόστερ σκουφάτη κανάρα και μου έβγαλε πουλιά με κάθε μια απο αυτές ....σωστή αναπαραγωγική μηχανή!!!!!

----------


## makis97

Την καρδερίνα δεν την έχω μέσα στο σπίτι αλλά έξω.Έχετε να προτείνετε καμία καλή βιταμίνη για καρδερίνες??

----------


## mitsman

Οι βιταμινες δεν διαφερουν νομιζω απο αυτες που θα διναμε στα καναρινια....

Εγω δινω την τελευταια, αλλα θεωρω οτι για πολυβιταμινες ολες ειναι πολυ καλες!

*mutavit  orlux
 nekton bio
 tabernil muda
 pterophene tafarm
 multivitamin + chevita
 grow more plus     tithebarn 

*Για βιταμινη Ε περυσι εδωσα ferti vit και δεν θα το αλλαξω φετος! :wink:

----------


## jk21

... πως δεν το ειδα αυτο το ποστ τοτε;  μακη εστω και αργα να σου πω οτι εχω την ιδια γνωμη ως προς τις βιταμινες με τα πρασινα γραμματα με το δημητρη . δημητρη η mutavit  υπερτερει σε ποσοτητα μεθειονινης  -λυσινης βασικων δομικων στοιχειων των νεων ιστων (αρα και των σπερματοζωαριων ) ,που μαλιστα συνθετουν στους οργανισμους και την καρνιτινη που ειναι αμινοξυ που δινεται απο ανδρολογους στους ανθρωπους για ενισχυση σπερματος .στα αλλα ειναι ιδιες εκτος απο την βιταμινη ε που η mutavit εχει σχεδον 5 πλασια ποσοτητα απο μια βιταμινη νορμαλ (οχι για αναπαραγωγη ) και η fertivit σχεδον 10 - 12 πλασια . δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι τοσο απαιτητη αυτη η ποσοτητα βιτ ε αν δινεις ενισχυμενο μιγμα σπορων με καμελινα ,κια και περιλλα αλλα και σιτελαιο .τα αμινοξεα που σου ειπα ειναι ! ακομη και αν δινεις και γυρη που εχει και απο τα 3 

η fertivit για μενα σε σχεση με τη mutavit ειναι πλεονασμος .επισης αν επιλεξεις αυτες τις δυο βιταμινες πρεπει να δινεις και φυσικη ισχυρη πηγη σεληνιου πχ ψημενα και τριμμενα στην αυγοτροφη  brazil nuts

----------


## juamx214

Καλησπερα! Τα διαβασα ολα αυτα και επειδη εβαλα το καρδερινο μου που εμεινε μονος του με μια καναρα (λογω της προετοιμασιας που του εκανα για να βγαλω καρδερινακια μασαγε τα σιδερα..,) θελω να μαθω το εξης... τον βγαζουμε μετα? Δεν ειναι επιθετικος τα μικρα ειναι να βγουν σε τεσερις μερες ( τεσερα αυγα γονιμα...) δεν τα σπαει δε επιτιθε ειναι ξορμαλ. Να τον βγαλω; θα ταισει τα μικρα; η δε παιζει προβλημα; πρωτη φορα προσπαθω ( τα εβαλα και αν κατσει εκατσε σκεφτηκα...) και δε ξερω τι να κανω! Παντως θα τα κρατησω ολα! Αρσενικα θυληκα!

----------


## Gardelius

> Καλησπερα! Τα διαβασα ολα αυτα και επειδη εβαλα το καρδερινο μου που εμεινε μονος του με μια καναρα (λογω της προετοιμασιας που του εκανα για να βγαλω καρδερινακια μασαγε τα σιδερα..,) θελω να μαθω το εξης... τον βγαζουμε μετα? Δεν ειναι επιθετικος τα μικρα ειναι να βγουν σε τεσερις μερες ( τεσερα αυγα γονιμα...) δεν τα σπαει δε επιτιθε ειναι ξορμαλ. Να τον βγαλω; θα ταισει τα μικρα; η δε παιζει προβλημα; πρωτη φορα προσπαθω ( τα εβαλα και αν κατσει εκατσε σκεφτηκα...) και δε ξερω τι να κανω! Παντως θα τα κρατησω ολα! Αρσενικα θυληκα!


*
Σπύρο,...εάν ειναι <<θετικός>> σ ολα οσα είπες,...και δεν δημιούργησε καποιο προβλημα (κατα την επώαση ) δε βλεπω λογο να τον βγάλεις! 

Όμως, παντα σε τέτοιες <διασταυρώσεις> ...πρέπει να εχουμε κατα νου οτι μιλαμε για πουλάκια που οι προγονοι ήταν ελευθεροι και αναπαράγονταν στη φύση!!! 

Τα <<ένστικτα>> είναι ,....και θα παραμείνουν <αγρια>!!! *  ::

----------


## juamx214

Δε ξερω και παλι... αλλα επειδη ηταν με τη θυληκη καρδερινα μηπως δε του κατσει καλα η αλλαγη... με το ταισμα δεν εχει προβλημα; η καθαριζει η καναρα για αυτον;

----------


## Gardelius

> Δε ξερω και παλι... αλλα επειδη ηταν με τη θυληκη καρδερινα μηπως δε του κατσει καλα η αλλαγη... με το ταισμα δεν εχει προβλημα; *η καθαριζει η καναρα για αυτον;*


*Απ όσο ξέρω,..μπορεί να τα βγάλει πέρα!
*

----------


## juamx214

Α ωραια! Γιατ οταν βγουν λεω να τον αφησω. Οποτε αντε με το κσλο...

----------


## CreCkotiels

αν ειναι το πουλι που ειναι πανω στην ταιστρα....στο αλμπουμ σου...αμφιβαλλω οτι ειναι καρδερινα....μαλλον καρδερινοκαναρο(...και αυτα δεν ζευγαρωνουν....!!!!!) τι να πω...τα αλλα παιδια ειδαν τις φωτο. ??? μηπως εχεις βγαλει την φωτο με την καρδερινα...και κανω λαθος.....??? :Confused0033:   οι καρδερινες ειναι αυτες......
   και αυτο που ειδα στο αλμπουμ σου ειναι αυτο το πανεμορφο πουλακι!!!!   αν εχεις αφαιρεσει την φωτο με την καρδερινα και ειδα αυτο στο αλμπουμ "η καρδερινα μου" τοτε....συγνωμη......!!!!!! :trash:  αλλιως...... ::  τι να πω....ας ρωτησουμε ποιο εμπειρους..>!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## juamx214

Δεν εχω βαλει φωτογραφιες ακομα... ποια ειδες;

----------


## CreCkotiels

αχ....συγνωμη...ειχα δει μια στο αλμπουμ σου που ειναι στο "φακελο" ... η καρδερινα μου...ενα πουλακι πορτοκαλοκαφε...πολυ ομορφο...να το χαιρεσε....!!!νομιζα πως ελεγες πως αυτο ειναι καρδερινα...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! συγνωμη και παλι.......αν βαλεις φωτο της πες μας να μπουμε να την δουμε...!!! να σου ζησουν...και καλους απογονους....συγνωμη και παλι...!!!! ::  :winky:

----------


## juamx214

Α οχι! Αυτο ειναι αρσενικο που οταν μου το εδωσαν ειχαν φροντισει να το ντοπαρουν υπερβολικα με κοκκινη " βιταμινη" ... τωρα μετα απο ενα χρονο εχει αρχισει να ξεβαφει και να μενει ενα ενοιχτο πορτοκαλι... θα ανεβασω φωτογραφιες απο ολα τα πουλακθα μου γιατι το παρα αμελησα!

----------

